# On to the next bottle/insulator



## opmustard (Feb 26, 2021)

O.K. fellow collectors, I have a question for you. 
How many of you dig, buy, trade, etc for a new bottle/insulator and the newness seems to wear off and your on to next new one? I hate to admitt this, but it does happen to me at times, Especially, when I am wheeling and dealing in bottles.
I am guilty of doing this at times. Sometimes, I find myself not even noticing my beautiful collection. Other times, I can't get enough of just staring at them with great pleasure.
opmustard


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 26, 2021)

opmustard said:


> O.K. fellow collectors, I have a question for you.
> How many of you dig, buy, trade, etc for a new bottle/insulator and the newness seems to wear off and your on to next new one? I hate to admitt this, but it does happen to me at times, Especially, when I am wheeling and dealing in bottles.
> I am guilty of doing this at times. Sometimes, I find myself not even noticing my beautiful collection. Other times, I can't get enough of just staring at them with great pleasure.
> opmustard


Guilty. I only appreciate what I don't have. Really bad. I do obsessively focus on it everytime I walk through the room. That usually lasts a week. I will pack it up until I sell it or give it away. If it is all that and a bag of chips I may put it in the window. I am blessed with 13- 8 inch deep window sills that I can use to display. Insulators in the bathroom window, meds in the sunroom, beer in the living room and sodas in the dining room windows. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Feb 26, 2021)

The Thrill Of The Hunt Is Hard To Beat . Once I Show And Tell Everyone .  I need The Excitement  Of Finding Something  Else New . To Show Or Brag About . But Ain't It Great.


----------



## bottles_inc (Feb 26, 2021)

I'm the same way, especially with digging. I want to keep upping the ante with older/rarer stuff, but that's hard to do especially near me


----------



## logan.the.collector (Feb 26, 2021)

opmustard said:


> O.K. fellow collectors, I have a question for you.
> How many of you dig, buy, trade, etc for a new bottle/insulator and the newness seems to wear off and your on to next new one? I hate to admitt this, but it does happen to me at times, Especially, when I am wheeling and dealing in bottles.
> I am guilty of doing this at times. Sometimes, I find myself not even noticing my beautiful collection. Other times, I can't get enough of just staring at them with great pleasure.
> opmustard


I gotta be honest, for me if its not local the charm of when I first get a bottle wears off too. Sometimes I forget what I have.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Feb 26, 2021)

It's due to our high tendency toward instant gratification. We want something new and different but when we get it, we quickly lose the interest or pleasure the item causes. It is then that we want something else to fill the void that is left since we're not happy with what we have or where we are at, and we are unable to appreciate all that we have because we have lost comparatively little to make us realize how fleeting material possessions can be.


----------



## matthew lucier (Feb 27, 2021)

opmustard said:


> O.K. fellow collectors, I have a question for you.
> How many of you dig, buy, trade, etc for a new bottle/insulator and the newness seems to wear off and your on to next new one? I hate to admitt this, but it does happen to me at times, Especially, when I am wheeling and dealing in bottles.
> I am guilty of doing this at times. Sometimes, I find myself not even noticing my beautiful collection. Other times, I can't get enough of just staring at them with great pleasure.
> opmustard


I'm not sure how the serious collector's feel because it's all about having the oldest, most supreme and/or the rarest. Spending money on bottle's and going to the extreme to gain material isn't a hobby it's an obsession and can lead to disappointment once the lime light is shut off. Most all of you seem to enjoy life. Oh, it's nice when someone pays attention to our likes. Fact is it's all free shit. Come on we dig trash. But we show it like it's so valuable and one of a kind. I myself love finding old stuff. I mean it doesn't matter what I find. I have a good time and the excitement is sometimes over as soon as I get home and look at what I have to clean. Ugh.. but when I'm able to take someone new and they find something they like and listen to them explain how cool it is. It's a joy that never fades. Giving someone an awesome bottle and seeing their pleasure of owning said bottle is another bonus of joy because I've already enjoyed finding, (not cleaning, never enjoy that), displaying and learning about the piece. Yeah, it's good when someone admires what we think is cool. But it's fantastic to show someone how to enjoy finding treasure in another's trash. Sorry for my bluntness, taking the mystic out of "bottle hunting". It's really "finding cool stuff in trash piles of the past and enjoying life as we see it or at least I do. 

Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


----------



## logan.the.collector (Feb 27, 2021)

matthew lucier said:


> I'm not sure how the serious collector's feel because it's all about having the oldest, most supreme and/or the rarest. Spending money on bottle's and going to the extreme to gain material isn't a hobby it's an obsession and can lead to disappointment once the lime light is shut off. Most all of you seem to enjoy life. Oh, it's nice when someone pays attention to our likes. Fact is it's all free shit. Come on we dig trash. But we show it like it's so valuable and one of a kind. I myself love finding old stuff. I mean it doesn't matter what I find. I have a good time and the excitement is sometimes over as soon as I get home and look at what I have to clean. Ugh.. but when I'm able to take someone new and they find something they like and listen to them explain how cool it is. It's a joy that never fades. Giving someone an awesome bottle and seeing their pleasure of owning said bottle is another bonus of joy because I've already enjoyed finding, (not cleaning, never enjoy that), displaying and learning about the piece. Yeah, it's good when someone admires what we think is cool. But it's fantastic to show someone how to enjoy finding treasure in another's trash. Sorry for my bluntness, taking the mystic out of "bottle hunting". It's really "finding cool stuff in trash piles of the past and enjoying life as we see it or at least I do.
> 
> Sent from my E6910 using Tapatalk


I'll add onto that actually. I've always thought sort of the same thing since I started collecting... we really collect things that someone threw away back in the day. I just think its amazing though how much things have changed to make even trash from 100 years ago turn into treasure today. For example, I'm sure in the 1890s no one expected hutches to ever be special. Now they are sought after by a lot of collectors.

I will also say that even though some of the bottles I buy lose their luster to me over the years, the stuff I dug always remains special. There's so much sentimental value in those bottles, same with the local stuff I buy even. 

I know of some diggers in my area who dig only to sell and don't keep anything, and I don't know how someone could do that. Some people just don't have a connection to it I guess... but I don't think I could ever be in this hobby for the money. I find too much cool stuff.


----------



## opmustard (Feb 28, 2021)

I know of a digger, seller, buyer who always sells his bottles. He keeps them for awhile, enjoys them and then sells them (every one of them for the last 29 years). Interesting way of being bottle collector.
opmustard


----------



## dario (Mar 3, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Guilty. I only appreciate what I don't have. Really bad. I do obsessively focus on it everytime I walk through the room. That usually lasts a week. I will pack it up until I sell it or give it away. If it is all that and a bag of chips I may put it in the window. I am blessed with 13- 8 inch deep window sills that I can use to display. Insulators in the bathroom window, meds in the sunroom, beer in the living room and sodas in the dining room windows.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I have every insulator in my collection on display.  My home office allows me to see them all the time.  And I actually do enjoy them all the time.  Having them in a space I use and enjoy helps a lot.  This is a typical back-lit display cabinet.


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Mar 3, 2021)

Thanks A lot For Your Photo .They Are Really Beautiful I Will Send You A List And Photos Later  Grace Abounds


----------



## opmustard (Mar 3, 2021)

dario said:


> I have every insulator in my collection on display.  My home office allows me to see them all the time.  And I actually do enjoy them all the time.  Having them in a space I use and enjoy helps a lot.  This is a typical back-lit display cabinet.


VERY IMPRESSIVE!!!!!!
Looks more than beautiful, quite the collection and your display cabinet is top notch.
You have my envy and thanks for posting,
opmustard


----------



## opmustard (Mar 3, 2021)

Robby Raccoon said:


> It's due to our high tendency toward instant gratification. We want something new and different but when we get it, we quickly lose the interest or pleasure the item causes. It is then that we want something else to fill the void that is left since we're not happy with what we have or where we are at, and we are unable to appreciate all that we have because we have lost comparatively little to make us realize how fleeting material possessions can be.


You make a very good point about we as humans.
Sometimes, I don't even notice my collection and other times (like this morning) I get enough just looking at them. I guess I am moody, but overall I do get a lot of enjoyment from them (most of my collection I have had for over 12 years.)
opmustard


----------

